
Ask HN: Recommendation for PhD-level course on DeepLearning for self-learner? - striker_axel
Hi HN,
I have started my study on DeepLearning from March.
Initially, I went with no Math courses like fast.ai and Started working on code. But to implement something new I needed a Deeper Knowledge on Research papers so I have completed the following courses.<p>1. Andrew Ng&#x27;s DeepLearning Specialization<p>2. NLP from Stanford.<p>then I went to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.deeplearningbook.org book by Ian Goodfellow.
But the unsupervised learning part too abstract. that I feel like I am still missing the foundation for understanding deeplearnning.<p>Any recommendation?
======
seesawtron
You can not really appreciate the beauty of machine learning without the maths
behind it. I don't know what your maths background is but if I had to
recommend, a good understandig of Linear Algebra makes all the difference when
you read ML papers. I would storngly recommend Gilbert Strang's two courses on
Linear Algebra [1] and Matrix Methods[2].

Everything else that mostly cares about application is easy to find on the
internet (see the r/MachineLearning subreddit).

[1] [https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/mathematics/18-06-linear-
algebra...](https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/mathematics/18-06-linear-algebra-
spring-2010/video-lectures/) [2]
[https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/mathematics/18-065-matrix-
method...](https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/mathematics/18-065-matrix-methods-in-
data-analysis-signal-processing-and-machine-learning-spring-2018/)

